# Permanent magnet controller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Twilly said:


> I know that Alltrax series controllers will control a prem mag motor, but will the old curtis golf cart controllers?


I can't say for sure about all cases, but I have used Curtis 1204/5s with PM motors and they work well.

major


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anyone know for sure if a Curtis 1510-5201 ( 48V 250A shunt motor controller off a Club car IQ cart ) will drive a permanent Magnet motor like a Etek?

Thanks

Twilly


----------

